# Verkaufe-Thread  -  *Regeln lesen!*



## Fabi (13. Juli 2009)

*Dies ist der neue Verkaufsthread des Trialforums.*

In diesem Thread dürfen nur private Verkaufsangebote für Trialräder und Teile mit Anwendung im Trialsport eingestellt werden. Gewerbliche Artikel sind nicht gestattet und werden kommentarlos gelöscht. Kommentare und Verhandlungen im Thread sind nicht erlaubt und werden gelöscht.

*Angebotsgestaltung:*
Bitte verfasse deine Anzeige wohlformuliert und übersichtlich.
Pro Artikel ist ein großes Bild erlaubt. Weitere Bilder können als kleine Vorschaubilder verlinkt oder als Anhang beigefügt werden. Alternativ können auch die Adressen (URLs) der Bilder angegeben werden.
*Preise:*
Beiträge sind standardmäßig editierbar. Das heißt, dass Preise jederzeit selbst geändert werden können. Es wird den Verkäufern empfohlen, Preise als Verhandlungsbasis (VHB) einzustellen. Potienziellen Käufern wird empfohlen, beim Verkäufer nach einem besseren Preis zu fragen.
*Änderungen:*
Sind grundsätzlich selbst durchzuführen. Wer damit gar nicht zurecht kommt wende sich bitte per PN an die Moderatoren erwinosius, Fabi oder ecols.
*Reposts und Pushings sind verboten und werden gelöscht!

Kommunikation:*
Der Verkäufer sollte stets per PN, Mail, oder Ähnlichen kontaktiert werden. Hier sind auch Preisverhandlungen zu führen und Fragen und Details zu Versand und Bezahlung zu klären. Reagiert ein Verkäufer nicht innerhalb eines angemessenen Zeitraums auf PN oder eMail kann sein Angebot gelöscht werden, weil davon auszugehen ist, dass der Artikel nicht mehr über das Forum zum Verkauf steht.

*Alte Angebote:*
Um den Thread kompakt zu halten, werden regelmäßig die Angebote gelöscht, die Älter als etwa 6 Monate sind. Sollte ein alter Artikel noch zum Verkauf stehen, ist nach der Löschung ein Repost gestattet.

*WICHTIG! Verkaufte Artikel:*
Wurde ein Artikel verkauft, schreibe einen *neuen* Post mit der Beitragsnummer (oben rechts, z.B. #123 ) des Artikels und dem Vermerk _VERKAUFT_ in den Thread, um die Moderatoren zu informieren. Dies sollte nicht über PN oder E-Mail erfolgen! Einträge, die als _VERKAUFT_ markiert sind, werden in regelmäßigen Abständen gelöscht. *Bitte entferne nicht lediglich den Inhalt deiner Anzeige*, da dies den Thread unübersichtlich macht.
Inzwischen gibt es auch immer mehr Trial Teile und Räder im Bikemarkt, der ebenfalls gerne genutzt werden darf und ein breiteres Publikum anspricht.


----------



## gtbiker (16. August 2020)

*Verkaufe altes 20" Trial Rad von Lorenz Hoffmann*
absolutes Retro-Trial-Rad Ende 80er Jahre. Weitestgehend Originalzustand bis auf die Kurbel.
Rahmen Riss- und Beulenfrei.
Naben sind Suntour XC Sport.
Pirelli Reifen
Monty Kurbel
Gabel ähnlich Tange Switchblade 
Bremsen Shimano XT U-Brakes mit eigenartigen Anlenkungen, sehr cool.

Zustand des Rades ist für das Alter gut. VR-Nabe hat Spiel, Pedale sind keine dabei. Bremsen müssen eingestellt werden. Gabel hat Flugrost. Das wars mMn. Schaut euch bitte die Bilder an.

Das Rad steht hier schon eine Weile rum und es soll weg. 
VHB 150,- bei Abholung im Raum S/ES. Nur Abholung oder Übergabe, kein Versand.





Weitere Bilder:





						Album VKA - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (20. Februar 2021)

Verkaufe 20 Zoll 2020er Ozonys Curve Rahmen mit passendem Crewkerz Hinterrad mit Steckachse. Gerne auch als komplettes Bike. Orange mit typischen Abnutzungen. Hope Bremsen. 2 teiliger Bonz Kurbel. Clean Carbon Gabel. Evtl auch Tausch gegen Ozonys V7.


----------



## ecols (20. April 2021)

Aufgrund der rapide abnehmenden Frequenz in diesem Thread schließe ich ihn und verweise gerne auf den Bikemarkt - zum Beispiel in der Kategorie Komplettbikes

Solltet ihr Bedarf sehen den Thread wieder zu öffnen, meldet euch gerne per PN bei mir!


----------

